# prong collar and long hair



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have decided to use a prong collar for my almost 2 yr old male. I have used one in the past with my other GSD with no issues. The problem I am having now is my male is a long coat and the prongs seem to get jammed up in it at times. It feels like it isn't releasing as quickly as I think it should. Not sure what to do. Has anyone else had this issue? I really don't want to give up the prong collar as it is making a huge difference when we walk.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I have the quick release buckle on my big-boys prong. the back and forth movement of the martingale style tends to slide around and get caught in his fur. Even the buckle style gets caught a bit. I try to keep the buckle up near the top for comfort when he is walking loose leash. 


LARGE Herm Sprenger Stainless Steel Pinch Collar with Security Buckle #50007. $33.95.


----------



## buzzsparker (Feb 21, 2016)

I have not had a long-coat, so I can't say too much on that front. However, have you considered using something like a Keeper Collar to keep the functionality of the collar from interfering with the coat length?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

put up high right under chin/back of ears and use small links. There isn't much dense hair there


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

mego said:


> put up high right under chin/back of ears and use small links. There isn't much dense hair there


What size links would work best? I was wondering if maybe changing the link size...


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

car2ner said:


> I have the quick release buckle on my big-boys prong. the back and forth movement of the martingale style tends to slide around and get caught in his fur. Even the buckle style gets caught a bit. I try to keep the buckle up near the top for comfort when he is walking loose leash.
> 
> 
> LARGE Herm Sprenger Stainless Steel Pinch Collar with Security Buckle #50007. $33.95.


Yes the movement winds up getting some of the prongs tangled in his fur. I guess the best way to solve this would be that he learns quickly not to pull or lunge at other dogs or squirrels....


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

buzzsparker said:


> I have not had a long-coat, so I can't say too much on that front. However, have you considered using something like a Keeper Collar to keep the functionality of the collar from interfering with the coat length?


I was just looking at this last week. I don't know if it would stop the prongs from getting tangled with his coat....


----------



## buzzsparker (Feb 21, 2016)

katdog5911 said:


> I was just looking at this last week. I don't know if it would stop the prongs from getting tangled with his coat....


Honestly, I'm not sure, though I do know of a friend with a long coat GSD, and I've not heard any complaints regarding theirs. They sing its praises, in fact!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I use a a prong collar from this company Lola Limited ? Secret Powers. I like these because the nylon collar is a back up to the prong. I have 2 long coats and haven't had any problems while we are walking. When I slide it back off, it will sometimes catch then. I just ordered the one that Car2ner suggested. Della is a royal pain about anything slipping over head so the option he posted looks good for her.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I wonder if some type of conditioner / detangler product for the fur around his neck could do the trick.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

katdog5911 said:


> What size links would work best? I was wondering if maybe changing the link size...


I use 2.25 mm and buy 2 collars so i have the extra links to put on one. vs buying links separately


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

I'll have to see if I can get the specs on the one I use (it's a Herm Sprenger) when I'm able to, but I haven't had any issues with tangling with my LC boy, and he has some pretty thick neck fluff. It is tougher to get the links on for sure, but not so tough that it gets stuck or is impossible. 

How is the condition of the fur around his neck? Is it super fluffy? Brushed regularly? If it tends to tangle around there, keeping it combed out frequently might be able to help you. 

Here's a picture of it on my guy for reference. First picture shows off the prong better, second picture is more the amount of fluff he has. It does sit right up under the chin. Easier to see from side, but you can also see it where his fur dips in around his face in the second picture.


----------

